#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Работы Бидии Дандарона

## PampKin Head

Бидия Дандарон, о авторе  http://ariom.ru/wiki/BidijaDandaron
«Мысли буддиста. Черная тетрадь» http://book.ariom.ru/txt589.html
«Письма о буддийской этике»  http://book.ariom.ru/txt590.html

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Eshe Drug (29.07.2010)

----------


## Martanda

Спасибо!

----------


## PampKin Head

В одной альма-матер учились...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Martanda

это Вы о ком?

----------


## Desha

Я читал письма Бидии Дандаровича к Наталье Ковригиной. На мой взгляд издательство этих писем было ошибкой, теперь они появились в интернете.  Однако на все свои причины ...

----------


## Martanda

"На мой взгляд издательство этих писем было ошибкой" - согласен

----------


## PampKin Head

А писем Пушкина, Достоевского?

----------


## Martanda

аналогично. Это не значит, что спецы не должны иметь доступа к ним в своих институтах, но на широкое обозрение - нафиг. Есть, конечно, дркгие мнения, но мое именно такое

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Я как раз представляю другое мнение: не согласен. 

Очень поучительный текст.
Многое поясняет.

Конечно, если пытаться составить впечатление о буддизме и буддистах на основании писем страстно влюблённого мужчины своей возлюбленной - то впечатление будет превратное (тем более там смесь йогачары и агни-йоги неслабая), но ведь книга-то собственно не о том.

Это беллетристика о несчастной любви пылкого бурятского йогина, с историко-буддологическими вкраплениями.  :Smilie: 

PS: Как он красиво манипулирует  разговорами о "яб-юм" и совершенствовании?  All's fair on love and war  :Smilie:

----------


## Desha

Согласен поучительно. Думается как раз из-за превратного толкования этих самых "манипуляций" этого и не следовало делать.  Впрочем для Бидии Дандаровича все на пользу  :Smilie: .

Пушкин, Достоевский .... а кто это?

----------


## Алок

Дорогие Друзья.. мне стыдно напоминоть об условиях жизни Дандарона ( давайте уж условно называть это Существо так.. ) НО! Это Существо признано как Видьядхара. Вы об этом забыли? ? !

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Алок, а что условия жизни?
Ну, не позавидуешь.
Ну, Дандарон очень много сделал для распространения Дхармы.
Это великое дело. Никто не спорит.

В то же время, благодаря ему появились "Кентавры света" и чуть ли не отдельная буддийская традиция. 

О том, что его признали Видьядхарой я не знал, но всё равно, сам Дандарон в своих письмах говорит, что далёк от совершенства. Так что мало ли кому какой титул присвоили...

Вообще весьма забавно читать у вас в уничижительном ключе "новые буддисты", тогда как сам Дандарон хотел создать "необуддизм".

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Алок, да вы из Киева!

Очень жаль, что у вас отключены ПС и емейл. 
Пожалуйста, напишите мне на besedin собака inbox.ru

Есть несколько вопросов - и вообще, интересно познакомиться с киевскими римэ.

----------


## Айк

Обидно, что не дали человеку реализовать себя в жизни в полную силу (по крайней мере не так, как он представлял себе это в письмах). Однако немало уже и того, что его не сломали ни пытки, ни 20 лет лагерей, ни плохое здоровье, ни положение бомжа и трудности с устройством на работу.
По мне эти письма - (так же например, как биография Сюй - Юня) - своеобразный памятник буддийской стойкости

----------


## Tanush-ka

> Это беллетристика о несчастной любви пылкого бурятского йогина, с историко-буддологическими вкраплениями. 
> 
> PS: Как он красиво манипулирует разговорами о "яб-юм" и совершенствовании? All's fair on love and war


"Необуддийские" выкладки не пошли совсем, и я читала именно как беллетристику. Результат: рыдала. 

Маленький женский секрет: манипулятором был не он. А она.  :Frown:

----------


## лесник

> Я читал письма Бидии Дандаровича к Наталье Ковригиной. На мой взгляд издательство этих писем было ошибкой, теперь они появились в интернете.  Однако на все свои причины ...


А по-моему это прекрасная книга. Я в той или иной мере читал почти все его работы, но 99 Писем запомнилась больше всего, яркая, трогательная переписка. А для осмысления личности Б. Дандарона - одна из главных книг.

----------


## Fedan

Уважаемые, "Мысли буддиста" я прочел в печатном варианте, не подскажете где в сети выложены "Письма", ссылки в начале топика только для покупки

----------


## Айк

Здесь посмотрите...
http://klein.zen.ru/lotos/zip/2005/dandaron-02.zip

----------


## Fedan

Премного благодарен, скачка прошла успешно %-)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Для понижения романтического градуса хорошо помогает "инсайдерская", а не лакированная книжная информация. Вот мягкий вариант от Доржо Дугарова, отец которого действительно был одним из ближайших учеников Дандарона.
http: //dharma. org. ru/board/topic31-0.html
Мой личный опыт общения с разными учениками Дандарона (в том числе очень близкими) полностью согласуется с тем, что пишет Доржо (редкий случай :Smilie: ).

PS. Почему-то ссылка на форум упорно не хотела прописываться, пришлось разделить пробелами  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------

